
Golfing for Cats - linksnapzz
http://addiator.blogspot.com/2008/01/golfing-for-cats.html
======
linksnapzz
he British humorist Alan Coren was told the books that sold best were those
about golfing, cats and Nazis. The result was a book of short stories entitled
Golfing for Cats. You can see from the cover picture how he fitted in the
Third Reich.

My favorite story from the collection is ‘Owing to circumstances beyond our
control, 1984 has been unavoidably detained’. The idea is that a British
totalitarian state would never work. How could it, when nothing else does?

